# Contemporary style anyone??



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone a fan of Contemporary classical music? 

I had the idea to create a Symphony with successive parts that emmulate post-classical styles...Good idea???


----------



## SchubertObsessive (Aug 15, 2006)

It's a good idea if you've got a good idea for it.

I'd like to be directed to some decent contemporary Classical music. I've been on Classical music TV and radio channels and, as I've said on another thread, they just played a brand of pop music that uses 'Classical instrumentation'. The other, more genuine modern attempts at creating Classical music end up as mere genremongering, as imitation overrides a desire to convey depth of experience and holism of ideal that spurred the Classical masters.


----------

